# Happy Birthday's



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I have been wondering how people have known it's a Birthday for someone and having been more than a little short of time of late when I log-on I have just been going straight to New Posts. I had completely forgotten the section at the bottom of the Board index where Birthdays are announced-Doh :roll:  
So, to all those whose Birthdays I have missed, belated wishes and I hope you enjoyed your day!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

On the bottom of the main page of the forum, people's names pop up when their birthdays arrive:

index.php


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

ah thats how u all know :lol: i was wondering the same thing


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I never use the homepage so I don't generally see them but it's the same on my forum which is the only reason I knew.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

u have a forum jack?


----------

